# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  ايها اشد الما ؟!؟

## koori

ماهي أكثر الجروح ألما برأيك ؟؟؟موضوع للنقاش...


الأعضاء الاعزاء....

هذا الموضوع فيه قليل من الحساسية ؟؟؟وأتمنى الاجابه على سؤالي بكل عفوووويه وصراحة


إخواني الكرام الموضوع عبارة عن سؤال لكل واحد...
فكما تعلمون كل الجروح سواء ....فكلها تجتمع في صفه واحده وهي صفة ألم .......

فالألم واحد وان اختلف فإنه يختلف برؤيتكم له...وكل له رأي خاص


فما هي أشد الجروح ألما....؟ولمـــــــــــــــاذا ...؟

1-جرح الصديق
2-جرح الأهل
3-جرح الغريب
4-جرح النفس
5-جرح الحبيب

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> ماهي أكثر الجروح ألما برأيك ؟؟؟موضوع للنقاش...
> 
> 
> الأعضاء الاعزاء....
> 
> هذا الموضوع فيه قليل من الحساسية ؟؟؟وأتمنى الاجابه على سؤالي بكل عفوووويه وصراحة
> 
> 
> إخواني الكرام الموضوع عبارة عن سؤال لكل واحد...
> ...


يعطيكي العافيه انا راي انه لو نظرنا من الموضوع وحللناه رح نلاقي انه الصديق لا يمكنان كان صديقك انه يجرحك ولو بدر منه اي اشي ادى الى جرحك فانا متاكد انه دون قصد لانه اسمة صديق 
والغريب ما رح يأثر بظل غريب اما الحبيب اتوقع انه شو ما عمل الانسان بقدر يسامحه لكن الاهل اتوقع مستحيل اذا جرح احدهم اني اقدر اسامحه او اتغاضى عن جرحه وهذا وراي

----------


## khaled aljonidee

جرح الأهل طبعاً 

يا اخ كوري 

لأنه الحبيب بتراضيه و الصديق ما بجرح و الغريب ما بعرفه كثير 

و النفس هاي منكتمه و منتحملها بس الأهل صعبة 

و انت بتعرفني يا كوري

----------


## mosa

اكييييد جرح الحبيب: :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

كل واحد حاله بتفرق عن الثانيه وانا رأي كل واحد منهم مش سهل واله طعمه الخاص

----------


## saousana

جرح الصديق اشدها الما 
هاد عن تجربة شخصية 
مشكورة كوري

----------

